# Todays Bargains



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I had lost interest in electrics a while ago, after not being in a position to compete on Ebay any longer, but then I attended my local chapter meeting of the NAWCC today. These meetings always have a mart where fellow collectors offer clocks and watches for sale. I took a punt on these 4 electrics at 10 USD each after seeing the balance worked on them. Turned out to be a pretty good buy.

top left: Waltham with ESA 9158. wants to run but appears to have a - battery lead contact problem

top right: Sheffield with Junghans 600.11. Very nice cosmetically but broken stem.

bottom left: Andre Bouchard with Standard Time 130E. Installed battery and it took off and keeping time

bottom right: Belforte skeleton with Lip R148. appears to have never been worn. Installed new battery, running and keeping time.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

no bones about it-the Belfort skeleton for me.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Turned out to be a pretty good buy.


That's a bit of an understatement Bill....absolute bargain I'd say. :thumbsup:

And welcome back to buying electrics and electronics. I had two Timex electrics wins this week :yes:.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice haul there Bill you certainly had a good $40 worth with those four beauties.


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome back Bill. I think you did alright with this lot. :notworthy:

Not a bad buy in the bunch :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Absolute bargain i'd say Well done :thumbsup:

Especially like the skeleton

cheers

Andy


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Good to see you back in the game. Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose, but what would the fun be without some good friendly competition.







:cheers:

harleymanstan


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

That was surely a bargain on the Belforte.

And there are deals on electric watches on ebay, hiding in plain sight, but not necessarily every day. A Savitar went this last week for $102.50.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. I'm not really back in the game though and I don't even do an Ebay search anymore. Prices have gone up on watches and everything else but my pension hasn't in the 20 years since I retired. My problem is I bought for the collection but have never sold any to finance the habit.

Cheers all and I will drop by if I find anymore bargains. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dr_Niss (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice haul


----------



## Scouse (Jan 6, 2011)

Great Deal! Especially as there is a Lip R148 Belforte Spaceview Electric 184 on Ebay UK at the moment for $499.


----------

